# A few venomous...



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Neotropical Rattlesnake (Crotalus durrissus durrissus) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Pope***x27;s Tree Viper (Trimeresurus popeorum) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Trans-Pecos Copperhead (Agkistrodon contortrix pictigaster) by James Mintram, on Flickr

African Bush Viper (Atheris squamigera) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Cape Coral Cobra (Aspidelaps lubricus libricus) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Enjoy!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordinarily, the "like" button would be employed.
But, as it no longer works, I can't.
James, really nice photos. You have found something that you seem to have a natural flair for. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, Ian. I try to be good at everything I do, herpetology is my passion, especially venomous so making the animals look as nice as possible is important to me.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Thanks, Ian. I try to be good at everything I do, herpetology is my passion, especially venomous so making the animals look as nice as possible is important to me.


I think it's safe to say that your interest is well known!
I hope we can be shown more of your photo's, they really are rather good.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

That copper head is stunning! Have always said I would love to have one if they weren't venomous!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I think it's safe to say that your interest is well known!
> I hope we can be shown more of your photo's, they really are rather good.


You will be. I have more to look through. I think I'll go through some more later this evening.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful collection!

Nice to see some decent photography for a change, you've really done the snakes justice :2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment!

Unfortunately they aren't my snakes, though. I resent this.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

This particular critter was caught in a shipping container from the U.S.

The photo isn't that great, but, I didn't have much time, and I was hungover so it wasn't the best time to try to wrangle a highly venomous spider for a photo shoot. That's for another time. 

Southern Black Widow (Latrodectus mactans) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------



## Poppet28 (Jul 27, 2015)

Absoultly stunning ) the bush viper is my fav. Got a real talent.


----------

